# Sandhill cranes



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Going down a 2 mile long road last spring, I'll bet I saw 5,000. Not kidding, no exaggeration. I had never seen anything like it before. They would take off by the hundreds and land another field over all the way down the road. Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting evidence. I'll be scouting the same area again this upcoming spring and will get video and pictures. On other days I watched hundreds of them jump and dance around jumping and flapping wings in the air 3 or 4 feet. Mustve been mating rituals but wild to see.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Does anyone have a pic of huge concentration of sandhill crane or is this an urban myth?


It kalamazoo area they covers the corn stubble so dense that you cannot see the ground for a few acres 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Found at least 1,000 yesterday.







View attachment 389869


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

usfw said target pop is around 60k for eastern sandhills. they don't do something quick they gonna end up with a snowgoose type issue. lol.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and then there is this.

https://www.michfb.com/MI/Farm_News...PAUlmH1UvEr086Zorp2LP-qcByPkvjuofcb0n9TKPzTbw


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ribeye of the sky! 

They are pretty cool to see fall from the sky... those long legs, wings, and neck with giant head flailing every which way... They do not fall gracefully.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

A.M. General said:


> Going down a 2 mile long road last spring, I'll bet I saw 5,000. Not kidding, no exaggeration. I had never seen anything like it before. They would take off by the hundreds and land another field over all the way down the road. Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting evidence. I'll be scouting the same area again this upcoming spring and will get video and pictures. On other days I watched hundreds of them jump and dance around jumping and flapping wings in the air 3 or 4 feet. Mustve been mating rituals but wild to see.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think it's males I always sing everybody loves Kung Fu fighting


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I missed MOOD last night... the director of the DNR was going to discuss cranes. Did anyone see it?


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

They have stepped around discussion of any additional hunting options on any of the species they have spoken about. I think it was "nothing in the foreseeable future."


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

buckhunter14 said:


> They have stepped around discussion of any additional hunting options on any of the species they have spoken about. I think it was "nothing in the foreseeable future."


Sounds like the Anti's lobbyists are doing a fine job.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

For what is it worth,

http://legislature.mi.gov/doc.aspx?2019-SR-0030

http://legislature.mi.gov/doc.aspx?2019-HR-0061


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

From what the new director of the DNR said on the most recent episode of Michigan outdoors, didn’t sound promising for Sandhills or doves.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

goose schatt said:


> From what the new director of the DNR said on the most recent episode of Michigan outdoors, didn’t sound promising for Sandhills or doves.


Yup. The DNR fully supports the hunt however it’s not that simple. Politics are involved and they shouldn’t be. Especially with a democratic governor?? Yeah right, not gonna happen.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Yup. The DNR fully supports the hunt however it’s not that simple. Politics are involved and they shouldn’t be. Especially with a democratic governor?? Yeah right, not gonna happen.


Not sure why it’s so difficult to put seasons together. Between doves and Sandhills, a lot of states have successful seasons that bring in a lot of money. Seems like they could examine states already engaged in having seasons and somewhat follow suit and make adjustments if necessary. Could you imagine how many guys/girls/youth would be hunting doves in September?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

goose schatt said:


> Not sure why it’s so difficult to put seasons together. Between doves and Sandhills, a lot of states have successful seasons that bring in a lot of money. Seems like they could examine states already engaged in having seasons and somewhat follow suit and make adjustments if necessary. Could you imagine how many guys/girls/youth would be hunting doves in September?


I fully agree with you. It’s sad that we can’t manage to do this.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

We cannot do it because we are "infested" with politicians who are anti-hunting, like our current governess, and a majority of citizens who agree with them.

We also have far too many judges, who believe they know more about wildlife management than those trained for it do. 

We are also a "target" for every anti-hunting group out there, mainly because we allow politics to have a say in game and wildlife management.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

DecoySlayer said:


> We cannot do it because we are "infested" with politicians who are anti-hunting, like our current governess, and a majority of citizens who agree with them.
> 
> We also have far too many judges, who believe they know more about wildlife management than those trained for it do.
> 
> We are also a "target" for every anti-hunting group out there, mainly because we allow politics to have a say in game and wildlife management.


This reminds me of the deer in Meridian township. I tried for years to have the chance to hunt the overpopulation of deer there. Spoke with numerous police and local politicians. No go. Overpopulation of deer in Meridian twp ended up being the epicenter of CWD. They got what yhey deserved in my opinion.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

DecoySlayer said:


> We cannot do it because we are "infested" with politicians who are anti-hunting, like our current governess, and a majority of citizens who agree with them.
> 
> We also have far too many judges, who believe they know more about wildlife management than those trained for it do.
> 
> We are also a "target" for every anti-hunting group out there, mainly because we allow politics to have a say in game and wildlife management.


In the event that some one a lot more articulate then myself presents a case to whom ever such a case is presented to....needs to point out how much money is generated by licenses,fuel,ammo,lodging,food etc...
Not to mention the preservation of places like any of the managed waterfowl areas, all the new grasslands that from what I hear are producing some roosters, gems etc...
If there is a vote again, I hope more people get involved and really pay attention to what any politician could possibly view as negative about the possibility of a crane and dove season. Anti hunting is not a legitimate argument. I would love to ask a politician for proof of any funding of habitat preservation ,income for any business, citizen or government that an anti hunting group or individual has provided.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> We also have far too many judges, who believe they know more about wildlife management than those trained for it do.


I sure wish judges would understand it their job to interpret the law, not make their own policy based on their personal opinions. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

These are the two committees the respective resolutions are in.

HR 61 referred 4/10/19 introduced by Representative James Lower

A resolution to encourage the Natural Resources Commission to add Sandhill cranes to the game species list and seek U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service approval to establish a Sandhill crane hunting season. 
http://house.michigan.gov/MHRPublic/CommitteeInfo.aspx?comkey=515

Clerk's Office
Ph: 517.373.0135

SR 0030 referred 4/9/19 introduced by State Senator Dale Zorn

A resolution to encourage the Natural Resources Commission to add Sandhill cranes to the game species list and seek U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service approval to establish a Sandhill crane hunting season.
http://www.senate.michigan.gov/committee/natlresources.html

I'm calling the respective clerks and ask the that the committee rule in favor of the resolution.

The committee members are all listed in the links I provided. 

Committee Clerk Ph. 517.373.5312


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Michigan game laws should be in line with the migratory game act. That would get us a crane, AND, a dove season. Of the two, the dove season would have a much greater economic impact, and do far more for hunter recruitment and retention.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

If You Watched MOD this week they had the New DNR Director on and the host asked him and there is "No" plans for either a Dove Season or a Crane Season any time in the Future as he stated! It was pretty Clear! 
Newaygo1


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

You could not get them past the governess or the public. The AG would likely look for ways to stop them as well. 

I believe that if Michigan cannot come in line with the migratory game act, they should lose Pittman/Robinson funds.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Newaygo1 said:


> If You Watched MOD this week they had the New DNR Director on and the host asked him and there is "No" plans for either a Dove Season or a Crane Season any time in the Future as he stated! It was pretty Clear!
> Newaygo1


Sounds right, I promise you that isn’t his call either. He’s a dedicated hunter. You can find him up at Shi in the fall.


----------



## rork (Dec 22, 2016)

We can only have the privilege to hunt animals that the voters let us hunt.
That is the way it should be and it is unlikely to change.
Crane season now is too likely to bring on a voter referendum.
Consequently, the best strategy is not just to wait until we are up to our necks in cranes, but wait even longer, until allot of the public is aware that we are up to our necks in cranes. 
They must get tired of birds being slaughtered and their meat wasted. 
They must realize that "if it is bad for hunters then it is good, no matter how bad it is" is not true. Because it will be very bad (like no deer hunting would be).

Maybe voters will realize that cranes will be worth more if hunted, and it will encourage land owners (and the local units of government) to make their land better habitat for cranes, rather than the current situation, where cranes are bad for farmers, so they are incentivized to make their land worse habitat for cranes (and if anti-evironmentalists change the clean water act, they will have tremendous power to do so). That would make more cranes you see.
It is unlikely the voters will realize that since that kind of thinking is new and tricky. It is only 90 years old that I can tell, from Saint Aldo (Leopold). (Maybe a bit earlier from Lovejoy.) Most people don't know 2000 year old math ideas so why would they know 90 year old land use ideas.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

rork said:


> We can only have the privilege to hunt animals that the voters let us hunt.
> That is the way it should be and it is unlikely to change.
> Crane season now is too likely to bring on a voter referendum.
> Consequently, the best strategy is not just to wait until we are up to our necks in cranes, but wait even longer, until allot of the public is aware that we are up to our necks in cranes.
> ...


Not sure any habitat improvement for cranes would draw them away from corn or bean sprouts. For me, a crane would be a bonus to a waterfowl hunt. Like others have already said, doves would be a game changer.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

If You Watch that Show He explains that is a No Deal on either "Dove Season" and "Crane Season", he also stated that the Crane is a Migratory Bird and so it is The USF&W will Need to Approve it as Well. And he does not see that "HAPPENING" Any Time in the Future! Maybe some need to watch to get everything Stated. But in the End main thing said No Dove Or Crane Season anytime Soon! Short and to the Point!
Newaygo1


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

rork said:


> We can only have the privilege to hunt animals that the voters let us hunt.
> That is the way it should be and it is unlikely to change.


I can't say I agree with the idea that the voters should have a say in wildlife management. First off, most people don't have a clue about the subject, second, their emotions have no place in modern, scientific, wildlife management. 

Leave it up to the voters and the day will come when all hunting and fishing is outlawed.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Decoy Slayer That is exactly what happened when doves got put on a ballot. No more dove hunting because of what was fed to the city people that have no idea what is the truth. The antis kept feeding them their BS and we lost.

Anything that goes on the ballot as far as hunting will be almost 99.9% be a loss for hunters. The antis have millions to spend to make sure we lose.

We will never be able to hunt dove or cranes.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Far too many people can be swayed by BS than by facts.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Newaygo1 said:


> If You Watch that Show He explains that is a No Deal on either "Dove Season" and "Crane Season", he also stated that the Crane is a Migratory Bird and so it is The USF&W will Need to Approve it as Well. And he does not see that "HAPPENING" Any Time in the Future! Maybe some need to watch to get everything Stated. But in the End main thing said No Dove Or Crane Season anytime Soon! Short and to the Point!
> Newaygo1


Got the message loud and clear from the show. 42 states allow dove hunting. I’m not convinced it’s difficult at all.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Most of those 42 states have had dove seasons since Moses was a private. This state, for some weird reason, never had one. Even many so-called hunters voted against have a season.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Newaygo1 said:


> If You Watch that Show He explains that is a No Deal on either "Dove Season" and "Crane Season", he also stated that the Crane is a Migratory Bird and so it is The USF&W will Need to Approve it as Well. And he does not see that "HAPPENING" Any Time in the Future! Maybe some need to watch to get everything Stated. But in the End main thing said No Dove Or Crane Season anytime Soon! Short and to the Point!
> Newaygo1


You are correct. This is what was said on the show. That does not mean it couldn't change. It could, but it won't. There are other states - some in our flyway (KY) that do have a crane season. It is something that the USF&WS approved for them, and they _could_ approve it for us. But only if Michigan were to ASK for approval, and THAT is what is unlikely to happen any time soon. The split-second that Michigan were to ask, there would be a petition movement started among the antis to put the issue on the ballot where it would overwhelmingly lose. Given that, why even bother asking? And as far as dove hunting goes, it already was banned by public vote. It would be virtually impossible to overturn that, and to do so would involve lengthy (read: COSTLY) litigation by the State against the will of the people. Never. Gonna. Happen. But not because we wouldn't get Federal approval. In the case of doves, we already had it; and we might get it on cranes if we asked. We won't get crane or dove hunting because in the long run the anti's have this issue won without a fight. And they know it. Sad, but true.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Senate Resolution 30 — Sen. Dale Zorn (R-Ida), along with six cosponsors, are calling for the Natural Resources Commission to add Sandhill cranes to the game species list and seek U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service approval to establish a Sandhill crane hunting season. The Natural Resources Commission has the authority to list game species in the state of Michigan. This resolution is non-binding, and a similar resolution passed last legislative session. MUCC passed a resolution in 2017 at our Annual Convention calling for the organization to support a sandhill crane hunt where science dictates it a viable option for crane management. MUCC supports this resolution, and MUCC Executive Director Amy Trotter provided testimony during today's Senate Natural Resources Committee meeting. The resolution passed out of the committee this morning.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Do you REALLY believe that it would ever get signed by our governess? The battle in the courts would be led by our AG and every anti group in the country would be dumping millions into the fight if it ever made it to a ballot. 

That is the reality in Michigan. Don't get me wrong, I would LOVE to see such a season, and a dove season, I just don't see it happening.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Here ya go! Just ONE example of what will take place, and the governess was NOT in office when the "FREEP" wrote this one.

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ers-take-aim-cranes-mourning-doves/429419001/


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

joe
i shared that to update people, hot off the press, not to predict success
at least some people are trying - Dale Zorn R from your neck of the woods
people who yearn for a season should take note of the R and make sure they vote every time


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, I know Dale. I don't see the value in even voting on a non-binding resolution. It has no meaning. 

What we need is a binding law that removes wildlife management from both public votes, and the legislature, and puts it solely in the hands of those trained for that work. Emotion has no place in this.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Senator Zorn offered the following resolution:

Senate Resolution No. 30. 

A resolution to encourage the Natural Resources Commission to add Sandhill cranes to the game species list and seek U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service approval to establish a Sandhill crane hunting season.

Whereas, Michigan is home to an ever-increasing population of Sandhill cranes. The 2016 Michigan Breeding Waterfowl Survey estimates 48,900 spring breeding Sandhill cranes; and

Whereas, Sandhill cranes are already hunted in Minnesota, Tennessee, and Kentucky when they migrate beyond Michigan's borders. They are classified as a game species under the federal Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1916; and

Whereas, Hunting seasons are strictly regulated by the Mississippi Flyway Council and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service to ensure that the Sandhill crane population remains robust. Under the Eastern Population Crane Management Plan, states may only receive approval for a hunting season after submitting pertinent information to the Mississippi Flyway Council, including an estimate of the peak number of Sandhill cranes and time of migration over a five-year period, proposed number of permits to be issued, and proposed season dates. States with hunting seasons are required to gather information from hunters and track the Sandhill crane population; and

Whereas, A hunting season will benefit hunters and the growing Sandhill crane population; now, therefore, be it

Resolved by the Senate, That we encourage the Natural Resources Commission to add Sandhill cranes to the game species list and seek U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service approval to establish a Sandhill crane hunting season; and be it further

Resolved, That copies of this resolution be transmitted to the members of the Michigan Natural Resources Commission, the Director of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, and the Governor of Michigan.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It's non-biding. It means nothing.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

How'd this work out?

Proposal G (1996)
https://ballotpedia.org/Michigan_Wildlife_Management_Referendum,_Proposal_G_(1996)


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

No idea what happened, or why.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Call Senator Lana Thies in Lansing 517 -373 1784 Pass it on. Just came out of commitee

Passing it on.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I will contact Dale.


----------



## BigW (Dec 29, 2016)

Using a chemical deterent on the seeds is all fine and well. Costs the farmers money, raises food prices, and exposes consumers and environment to more chemicals. Or we could let sportsmen help the situation for free while adding license fees and money to the local economies. 


Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and then there is this.
> 
> https://www.michfb.com/MI/Farm_News...PAUlmH1UvEr086Zorp2LP-qcByPkvjuofcb0n9TKPzTbw


Not attacking you or your opinion, just commenting the folly of our politicians.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

This state is rapidly becoming anti-hunting. Next you will start hearing about birth control for them. LOL!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

DecoySlayer said:


> Next you will start hearing about birth control for them. LOL!


 I'm all for birth control of politicians.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BigW said:


> Using a chemical deterent on the seeds is all fine and well. Costs the farmers money, raises food prices, and exposes consumers and environment to more chemicals. Or we could let sportsmen help the situation for free while adding license fees and money to the local economies.
> 
> 
> Not attacking you or your opinion, just commenting the folly of our politicians.


i agree with ya.

what sucks is one of our farmers here on the flats has had his crops just decimated by sandhills...last couple of years...which in turn obviously hurts our corn for the fall hunt. Something needs to be done. we've been complaining to DNR higher ups for years about them and they have been listening...it just takes so much time to make a move anymore.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

With the state controlled by anti-hunters it's going to be hard to get anything does. If they can't win one way, they will fight it in the courts, looking for judges who are anti-hunting. 

We can't get rid of mute swans, which are invasive and have not business being here, and they do a lot of damage to native species.


----------

